# Temp strips



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Having come from Gaggia Classic, installing a PID, using different baskets , trying differing puck preps etc, all made a difference to my drinks.

Assuming the same bean and other variables are the same, nothing I did with a Gaggia can come close to the improvement using a 2 quid temp strip has made on my La Pavoni .

I'm getting a lovely espresso, nicer than I ever got from the Gaggia, and as I can vary the shot so much I can have fun profiling every bean.

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenW (Sep 7, 2013)

Great - I agree without a temp strip it's very difficult to stop wild variations in temperature between shots


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

The strip has made a huge difference

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

Where did you get your temp strip from if you don't mind me asking? I'm on my second go at getting one off ebay. Crazy money in the likes of theespressoshop e.g. about £26iirc


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Online, 3 or 4 quid , can't remember where , was a coffee place I'm sure

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

View attachment 42346
they sell them for aquariums too....


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Coffee Sensor sell them, Tudor is a really Nice guy to deal with as well.

https://coffee-sensor.com/product/la-pavoni-or-e61-coffee-machine-group-head-temperature-strip-set/


----------



## Pablo El Beano (Jun 15, 2019)

I've read a few posts over on HB regarding the temperature tests on the Olympia Cremina, and it seems like the general consensus is that the 60˚-90˚c strips are the way to go, as once the 90 is activated on the strip, you are already pushing into the 'too hot' range. (as the water inside the grouphead is a few degrees higher than the detected temp on the bell)

Flair does a good range - 70-100˚.. but they dont ship to me down under... https://www.flairespresso.com/product-page/temperature-strip

Does anyone know if you can cut these down, i.e. chop off the 60-75 range to keep it smaller on the grouphead? Or does that mess with the liquid crystal stuff?


----------

